# Homelite F2020 line trimmer parts



## 4stroker (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi there.

I am trying to repair a homelite F2020 line trimmer. The unit is in good condition however the pull start does not work (will not engage) and I need some parts for it.

Does anyone know of a good resource for these?

I am in Australia but purchase alot of stuff from the states, so international suppliers does not bother me.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

You could try this:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ho...er-parts-c-18807_20299_21058.html#part_218754

I do see they have some parts in there for the recoil and such.

You could also try:

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/

Need to get the part number from ereplacementparts.com so you know what to look for in jacks small engines.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might check with Calvin, he is a member on here. He has a business and specializes in older discontinued McCulloch and Homelite parts.

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/


----------

